# New Bird



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

After months of searching, I finally found him! A Yellow Cheek Male. Every one meet Palmer, He is a 3 month old YC (I don't know if he is SLYC or DYC, any one know how to tell the difference?) split to X1 Cinnamon (Maybe, his dad is split to Cinnamon) and X2 Pearl. His Dad is a Grey YC split to Cinnamon, and his Mom is a Pearl. I guess he is a DYC being that he is a male and YC, because SLYCs from his parents would be female.

The flash on the camera made the cheek look orange but it is actually is a bright yellow.


















Tried it with out the flash, but the walls in the room where her is quarantined are yellow, so now everything looks yellow.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie congrats


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

here is a better picture of his cheek patch.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks adorable! And wow, I never knew there were that many mutation "mixtures" to one bird! :blink: Haha, but I would not be the expert to tell anyone what the technical mutation of there tiel is....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep he would be a DYC then since mom wasn't a YC at all. Very handsome little boy! Hopefully he didn't get that cinnamon split from dad though!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a pretty boy! Congrats on finally getting your YC!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. He is super cute!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He's adorable! 

He kind of looks like he is split to WF..which is bad for the YC mutation, right?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yes that is bad for YC


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations of the new bird 

If a WF split is suspected, the best pairing would be with a bird that you know does not carry whiteface. These are very hard to find nowadays, so any potential mate should be paired with a WF first to see if they carry the WF split. A good pairing would be with a bird with gigantic deep orange cheek patches.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww so cute :3


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww Palmer ! That's such a great name ! He's a gorgeous bird !!!!! Congrats.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I saw his parents, neither showed any signs of being split to WF. The Split to Cinnamon for his father kinda has me nervous, It seems like I can't get away from Cinnamon, Most my flock is Cinnamon or Split to Cinnamon. I have nothing against Cinnamon, I just don't want it mixing with my YC. My oldest son is now on a mission to find an Emerald hen, He wants to breed it with Palmer. What is your opinion on that srtiels?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I have nothing against Cinnamon, I just don't want it mixing with my YC. My oldest son is now on a mission to find an Emerald hen, He wants to breed it with Palmer. What is your opinion on that srtiels?*
-------------------------------

First thing...shine a light indirectly to the pupil of his eye to see if it reflects back solid black or wine color. If wine color then there is an excellent chance of the cinnamon split. Cinnamon is a melanin altering gene, therefore it is also going to affect the amount of melanin to the eye. With normal mutations the melanin prevents light from reflecting off the veins in the eye....but with cinnamon there is only a partial distribution of the melanin which allows some light to reflect the red of the veins (simple explanation, because I do not know the technical terms)

To be on the safe side *always test breed* potential bird to a normal to see what splits are there, and in his case a split to WF.

OK...as to Emeralds (EM)...you want to avoid mixing in cinnamon. The main reason why is because cinnamon is a melanin altering color, and it also will allow less of the grey pigments and more of the brown to come thru. With EM the beautiful yellow suffusion that gives the emerald it's coloration is a result of grey and yellow pigments together to give this illusion. If cinnamon is introduced then this affect is neutralized because the grey pigments are masked (again simple terms, cause I don't know the real terms, and learned by hands on breeding)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> OK...as to Emeralds (EM)...you want to avoid mixing in cinnamon. The main reason why is because cinnamon is a melanin altering color, and it also will allow less of the grey pigments and more of the brown to come thru. With EM the beautiful yellow suffusion that gives the emerald it's coloration is a result of grey and yellow pigments together to give this illusion. If cinnamon is introduced then this affect is neutralized because the grey pigments are masked (again simple terms, cause I don't know the real terms, and learned by hands on breeding)


I understand not wanting to mix cinnamon with the EM, but what about mixing two rares with the DYC and EM?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have paired DYC with the EM. Remember EM is recessive, therefore you need both parents carrying the gene to get visual DYC EM. They are quite attractive birds. DYC has been breed to just about all the normal (meaning orange cheek mutations) with no problems. My favorite is a clear pied DYC.

In regards to EM hens, they are hard to find. EM is a mutation that 60-75% of the offspring are males. One way to tell is a normal hen is split to EM is that after the first molt and a year of age she will get a brown suffusion to the grey all over her back.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I am going to try to breed him to my Lutino Pearl hen, being he is split to pearl, I should get plenty of pearl babies, then keep back a male that is not visual pearl and breed him, I will have some YC Lutinos but they will be all girls, unless I get another lutino hen to breed Palmer's son too.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations for your companion! He looks adorable! :3


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What an adorable tiel! Congratulations!


----------

